# Hot house blueberries



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is possible to grow blueberries in a hot house and in a container such as a 5 gallon bucket. We've tried many herbs, vegetables, and grains with much success, but never a berry bush. Any thoughts?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

So far ours is going good,they are in a 2 1/2 gal container.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My strawberries have done well but I have never tried other berries.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I would guess that most plants will grow in containers, but I have only grown blueberries in the ground. The first few years they produce very little fruit, so with containers you would expend a lot time, money and space for not much yield. I planted about a dozen one gallon plants and it was four or five years before I got enough berries to freeze a few pints. Even keeping them under netting during the most of the growing season, it was a constant battle with the robins to see who harvested the most berries.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

My parents had a blueberry bush in a 1 gallon bucket for a number of years. It never got that big but did, for its size, yield a decent amount each year. They didn't want to plant it as they were going to move... that was about ten years ago... and they're still in the same house.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, you can. I would check into the dwarf blueberries but whatever you choose, check into two types because I know the big ones need a different type to cross pollinate


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the help. We have two in 5 gallon buckets, we'll let everyone know how well they do. We aren't expecting a yield this season, but getting the growing is the biggest step.


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes you can grow blueberries in large container. You need 55-60 gallon pots, which you can get at green houses. My grapes and blackberries are loaded this year. They do need some cold weather. Not freezing weather, the roots will freeze on you. I grow peach trees, lemon, orange, cherry trees in large pots. You need to use a time released fruit fertilizer on them. 
The strawberries, lemon, orange trees go into greenhouse. I live in Texas on sugar sand. Everything I plant in the ground


dies. You cannot keep enough water on them in the sand. Try some you never know, until you try


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would you grow them in a hot house? Blueberries like the cold. You would likely have an issue with it being too warm even outside.


----------

